

Hacker Bar - an open source RubyMotion Mac app for Hacker News - markrickert
http://hackerbarapp.com

======
Gertig
This is a RubyMotion Mac app open sourced here
[https://github.com/MohawkApps/Hacker-
Bar](https://github.com/MohawkApps/Hacker-Bar)

~~~
skwirl
This seems to be the same person. The seller in the app store is "Mohawk Apps,
LLC" and the GitHub account is for "MohawkApps." I only point this out because
there was an indignant reply here expressing outrage that someone stole an
open source project and published it to the app store (that reply was
deleted).

~~~
markrickert
Ha! Yep. That's me. Here's a blog post about why I open source all my apps and
sell them too [http://blog.markrickert.me/why-i-open-source-all-my-
rubymoti...](http://blog.markrickert.me/why-i-open-source-all-my-rubymotion-
ios-apps)

------
publicfig
Here's a link to an open source implementation of this concept that allows you
to browse the whole site including comments:

[http://www.guidefreitas.com/hacker-news-menu-tab-
app](http://www.guidefreitas.com/hacker-news-menu-tab-app)

I've been using this for a bit and it's pretty neat. Also not required to use
the Mac App Store to install it.

~~~
Gertig
Didn't see your comment before I posted below, this is on GH too
[https://github.com/MohawkApps/Hacker-
Bar](https://github.com/MohawkApps/Hacker-Bar)

~~~
GantMan
:+1: for writing it in RubyMotion

~~~
jcutrell
Agreed. Picked it up recently, and it's awesome.

------
rickdale
+1 for RubyMotion and making a Mac OSX App. A lot of the Ruby Motion stuff
seems to push people to thinking it is mostly for the mobile app development
stuff, but I think its the easiest way to build custom gui apps on the mac.
Very cool!

------
Wouter33
Looks nice and i intended to download it. But $ 4,99 is a bit high for such a
small app without the possibility to testdrive it.

~~~
uahal
Kind of reminds me of Alien Blue for Reddit. I hemmed and hawed about buying
AB for some amount of money (I don't even remember how much it was) and now I
can't live without it.

Can't say I've ever felt that way about a Mac app but I'm giving it a shot.

------
jamon51
I've been using this for a few months as a beta tester and it's awesome.
Definitely the best way to browse HN.

------
akkartik
[https://www.vocabulary.com/articles/chooseyourwords/discreet...](https://www.vocabulary.com/articles/chooseyourwords/discreet-
discrete)

------
jason_slack
+1 for a site that feels nice and clean. Did you design it yourself?

~~~
markrickert
My buddy Corey designed it -
[https://twitter.com/cdugd](https://twitter.com/cdugd)

------
skazhy
Ability to save to Pinboard / Pocket / etc would be cool. Otherwise - don't
really see how this is better than _just_ having an open HN tab in browser.

------
subpixel
Just installed via the app store and it's not launching in Mountain Lion, even
after a restart. Will upload report to github as well.

------
adefa
I'm having difficult clicking the footer links using Chrome 31.0.1650.57 m
with Windows 7.

~~~
markrickert
Hey, sorry about that. I've fixed the page and it should work now!

~~~
adanto6840
I'm experiencing the same issue still -- had to view source to get the
project's GitHub URL. :-)

Chrome Version 31.0.1650.57 running on OSX 10.7.5

------
cobrabyte
Crashing for me :( Uploaded crash log to GitHub though... hoping something
comes of that.

~~~
Gertig
Thanks cobrabyte, really appreciate you doing that!

------
shieldsma91
Hey the footer is difficult to read on my Android phone. Nice work tho.

------
alexobenauer
In chrome, I get a blank page. Works in Safari, though.

------
menubar
I'll allow it.

~~~
markrickert
Thank you, gracious master.

